# Can I hide the DLNA devices my TV sees?



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

When I go into the various media sharing functions on my Samsung TV I can see all the HRs in the list of all my networked DLNA sources/devices). I can even poke into the various folders on those HRs and see files for all my recorded programs. Of course I can't play any of them, with I guess the exception of when I use my DirecTV2PC, so having them visible on my Samsung seems useless.

*Without messing up anything* with my Whole Home MRVing, Directv2PC or any other functionality I may be forgetting, is there any way to just hide them from my Samsung panel? Having them there is kind of confusing and a pain when I'm trying to navigate to other DLNA devices (like my PC with media content) that I can play. My Samsung doesn't let me hide them either. I'm attaching a capture from my Win7 Network, which is also kind of confusing to me.

Also, if I can't hide them, can I safely rename them from "Directv..." to something else that would have them be listed alphabetically at the bottom of my list of DLNA devices on my network? The Samsung displays them alphabetically.

The most important thing is that I don't want to mess up any functionality of my media network. Any advice?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Unless your Samsung TV specifically offers these features (and I haven't seen such features on any DNLA equipment, from computers to TVs to media players), then, no.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh well. I was hoping something could be done in Win 7.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

itzme said:


> Oh well. I was hoping something could be done in Win 7.


You could disconnect all of your PCs from your network and you'd still see the DirecTV receivers on your TV's DLNA screen. Each device is independent from one another.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I would love to be able to only show the devices and inputs I want on my Samsung TV. But, this isn't a discussion for this forum.

Off to the Samsung forum.
Here's one if anyone is interested.
http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/samygo/viewforum.php?f=9


----------



## James Mahood (Nov 29, 2008)

You say of course you can't play video from the DirecTV DLNA server. I say why not? That would be useful and if your TV set can play recorded live TV from you PC why shouldn't it play the same from the DirecTV DLNA server?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

James Mahood said:


> You say of course you can't play video from the DirecTV DLNA server. I say why not? That would be useful and if your TV set can play recorded live TV from you PC why shouldn't it play the same from the DirecTV DLNA server?


Most DLNA players do not include the DTCP-IP copy protection module needed to play DIRECTV content.

I also think DIRECTV has some unique changes or additions (I'm not sure which) to standard DLNA protocols, which I think are meant to further protect the copyright holders.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Most DLNA players do not include the DTCP-IP copy protection module needed to play DIRECTV content.
> 
> I also think DIRECTV has some unique changes or additions (I'm not sure which) to standard DLNA protocols, which I think are meant to further protect the copyright holders.
> 
> ...


So Tom, is this whole DLNA issue (my seeing the files in My Samsung SmartTV) part of what will eventually 'morph' into the RVU feature?

Also, you seem to indicate that _some_ DLNA devices _do_ have a module needed to play DIRECTV content. Would that be DIRECTV2PC? What else?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> Most DLNA players do not include the DTCP-IP copy protection module needed to play DIRECTV content.
> 
> I also think DIRECTV has some unique changes or additions (I'm not sure which) to standard DLNA protocols, which I think are meant to further protect the copyright holders.
> 
> ...


Since the PS3 introduced DTCP-IP about a year ago, I've held out hope that we'd be able to play content there. It does appear DirecTV does have something beyond DTCP-IP to protect content and only approved devices will be allowed.

I personally believe that if DirecTV is not going to allow playback on these devices, they should take the responsibility to find a way to be silent on devices that they don't allow. I have 7 DVRs and they all appear on my Samsung and PS3....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

itzme said:


> So Tom, is this whole DLNA issue (my seeing the files in My Samsung SmartTV) part of what will eventually 'morph' into the RVU feature?


Maybe yes. A bit more complicated than that at one level.

RVU, DIRECTV2PC, and Media Share are all based upon DLNA. RVU adds one huge element, the remote menus. DIRECTV2PC and Media Share are very close if the client has the DTCP-IP module.

I think for the consumer's sake, it would be smart if Samsung (and others) combined all their DLNA "client" modules into one user interface. At one level, I'm not sure the user cares if something they want to play is RVU, DIRECTV2PC, Media Share, etc. They just want to get to content and play it. 

I would also love if "Favorites" on the Samsung didn't just refer to OTA channels, but also to any content or source. 

All this will evolve. With downloadable apps, we could see some nice changes that couldn't happen on any older TVs. 


itzme said:


> Also, you seem to indicate that _some_ DLNA devices _do_ have a module needed to play DIRECTV content. Would that be DIRECTV2PC? What else?


I've heard that the PlayStation now has a DTCP-IP module. And I think the Samsung TVs do in their allshare DLNA app. But Allshare doesn't know about other DLNA devices yet (I think) and the PS3 doesn't know about DIRECTV's additions or changes for DIRECTV2PC.

Over time, these issues will also be worked out.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Mahood (Nov 29, 2008)

Ironically copy protection doesn't prevent content from being copied by thieves but it frequently prevents content from being viewed by honest people. Every copy protection scheme has been hacked. If it can be played it can be copied. It is even easier than hacking the encryption. One can capture the component video output from the DVR.

DLNA supports DRM and specifies that DLNA devices must support DTCP-IP and may support WMDRM-ND. http://www.dlna.org/industry/why_dlna/key_components/drm/
It looks like DirecTV isn't really DLNA compatible.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the good info, Tom. Also I can confirm that Samsung's AllShare reveals all my DVR contents in a devices called "HR20..." and it further reveals all folders and files (Playlist and episodes). If you try to play a file you get an "unsupported file type" error message. Fix that, add an app or instant access to some GUI, move my DVR to another room, and I've got RVU as I understand it 

Thinking about that, and Man I wish I could test that HR34!:icon_bb:


----------



## James Mahood (Nov 29, 2008)

FYI I'm testing a Panasonic TC-L37E3 HD IPTV. It plays Windows 7 Media Center recorded TV and shows lists of recorded shows from the DirecTV DVR's but says it can't play the files. It also is similar to an AppleTV with links to several content providers like NetFlix.


----------



## egakagoc2xi (Jul 1, 2010)

Some DLNA Services ask for connections approvas, may be that what you want.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It should be possible using subnet masking to blind the DLNA clients to some of the other networked components.

There is obviously no computer software solution as no device (outside of a managed router) can control what another device does or doesn't see.


----------

